# Ergonomic natural



## lukie29 (Jan 18, 2014)

I hold a slingshot in my left hand should the natural fork look like a y? or a backwards y?


----------



## S.S. sLinGeR (Oct 17, 2013)

lukie29 said:


> I hold a slingshot in my left hand should the natural fork look like a y? or a backwards y?


Do what feels best for you.  either way is fine.


----------



## shew97 (Feb 13, 2014)

I prefer to use one that looks like a y but its all about what you like


----------



## Berkshire bred (Mar 4, 2012)

i am also left handed and i normaly shoot with a fork that bends to the left or goes straight down, but ultimately its whatever feels right for you.


----------

